# Amul's finest comedy film ads.



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2007)

Amul butter places ads on various current affairs and film with great sense of humor.
Here are some and guess which ads are related to which film of news. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


*img259.imageshack.us/img259/4898/amultn4.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/339/amul2rd4.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5932/amul3bi4.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/588/amul4qt6.jpg

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

{ Part II } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74899

{ Part III }*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75115

{ Part IV } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=686172#post686172

{ Part V} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79129

{ Part VI} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91617&highlight=Amul's

{ Part VII} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111459


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

ROFL awesome work .. thanks for sharing dude 

bun tea or butterly  & bun master are too good


----------



## Pathik (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ I used to love them when i was a kid. Now i find them silly.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

*www.ea-play.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/lol.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome dude


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome...Thnx for sharing


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2007)

They keep a big hoarding near Shipyard, Cochin, Kerala. And I remember watching these whenever I go there. I got these in email too, but thanks for posting it again. Really nice ads.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2007)

Rofl *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## sivarap (Dec 3, 2007)

i didn't get most of em...
aati kya narmada?
shaadi gone?
da vinci krodh?
phoney wars?
what do they have to do with amul?


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2007)

@sivarap

Whenever some popular movie come, or some scandal come or something important in some field come, Amul make a very nice ad with a name very similar to that.

For example : da vinci krodh - refers to Da Vinci Code - the book by David brown.

Aise Kha - The SRK movie - Ashoka

Dish Chahta Hai - Dil Chahta Hai

Like that.

The ads are like appearing on hoardings very fast after the movie / news / event come. So that becomes very popular and people love it.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!! Thanks man!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

makhan aan de! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> i didn't get most of em...
> aati kya narmada?
> shaadi gone?
> da vinci krodh?
> ...




Aati kya narmada? - Controversy on increasing height of Sardar Saravor Dam(Narmada Dam) on Narmada river in Gujarat.

Shaadi. gone! - On the Karishma Kapur's recent marriage controvercy.

DA VINCI KRODH ? - Protests against screening of Hollywood film THE DA VINCI CODE.

Phoney wars! - Two Bollywood stars engage in threatening telephonic calls - the episode then going to media.


----------



## eggman (Dec 4, 2007)

Creatively Funny


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 4, 2007)

Really nice 

Here's a mirror of the complete section at AMUL for offline browsing 
*massmirror.com/91f4ba9dad6466cf13acb3c7af8c0f38.html


----------



## mrintech (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Coool (Mar 25, 2009)

^1


----------

